# What was the last anime series you completed watching ???



## princeEyeless (Jun 22, 2010)

Well for me its Soul Eater and before that it was Devil May Cry or D Gray Man..


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2010)

mmm, code geass, fma1, death note. dunno which was last though


----------



## pitman (Jun 22, 2010)

So much stuff, the last ones I watched were "B Gata H Kei" (which is basically a "Chick flick") and Sengoku Basara (which is one of the manliest shows ever) and the Evangelion 2.22 You can (not[GBA]) Advance movie.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 22, 2010)

Well alot of this season's anime is ending now but I just finished on Ichiban Ushiro no Daimou and B Gata H Kei, the latter is hilarious, def needs a watch!


----------



## Theraima (Jun 22, 2010)

Havent actually watched very much.. But DBZ and FMA, and Naruto.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 22, 2010)

I prefer manga overall, but the last series i watched are: Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, Death Note & Detroit Metal City...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2010)

Been going for some of the more classic anime (read stuff I have had stored for years but only just got around to watching when I noticed the amount of space it was taking up).

The Law of Ueki
Black Lagoon
Hellsing
Demonbane

Apparently the last three are fairly classic titles, I am not so inclined to agree. I might have kept Black Lagoon if it were not for the awful awful voice work on the last few episodes.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 22, 2010)

Death Note, love it


----------



## Michishige (Jun 22, 2010)

'Strawberry Panic' and it was 2 years ago. I don't care much for anime.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2010)

Meitantei Conan. Boring after 87 episodes, though.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 22, 2010)

Pandora Hearts, Awesome version of Alice in Wonderland. Alice is inside an Abyss! The rabbit kicks ass!
Finished it when the Disney movie came out.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Last anime I FINISHED was Pandora Hearts. The last anime I WILL EVER finish is Bakemonogatari.

Both are fucking awesome, and a must watch.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 22, 2010)

Gurren Lagaan.

shit was awesome.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 22, 2010)

The Mysterious Cities of Gold, although that's only anime in the very loosest sense of the term.


----------



## Sephi (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it was to aru majutsu no index. Before that bakemonogatari. Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood will be complete soon I think. Oh and I finished Tora Dora recently. somehow I'm having difficulty remembering what I've watched this last month.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 22, 2010)

dragonball 
and dragonball z
currently watching dbz kai


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 22, 2010)

I have only completed 2 animes Naruto(After watching other animes i feel like it's bad)and The First FMA Anime I will finish FMA Brotherhood(so much better and I acctually read the magna) and Katekyo Hitman Reborn! if it ever ends.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jun 29, 2010)

Tales of the Abyss, which was a while ago.  Though the next one up is Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood, which is finishing this week.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

Yu gi oh. it was my beloved anime


----------



## Cermage (Jun 30, 2010)

last anime i finished were a bunch of gundam ova's/movies. f91, 0080: war in the pocket, 0083: stardust memories, MS IGLOO 1 + Apocalypse + 2. last series was nadia: secret of the blue water.


----------



## Daizu (Jul 4, 2010)

I think it was Love Hina. Plus the Christmas/Spring Specials, Makoto's Choice Special, and Love Hina Again.


----------



## X D D X (Jul 4, 2010)

Finished watching Working!!, Angel Beats and Durarara at about the same time.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 6, 2010)

I finished watching Naruto anime! Next is Naruto Shippuden which still aired on channel TV3 (Malaysia).


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 6, 2010)

Season 1 of Gundam 00


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 6, 2010)

Tales of the Abyss, still trying to decide what I should watch next.


----------



## prowler (Jul 6, 2010)

My last one is Angel Beats! before that is Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou.
I don't have time for anime anymore =/


----------



## Makoto0729 (Jul 6, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.

The series just ended two days ago in Japanese, and was subbed yesterday.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 6, 2010)

Last one was Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou.


----------



## Raika (Jul 6, 2010)

Last one I completed was Durarara! and before that Working!!
Currently watching Great Teacher Onizuka... It's hilarious.


----------



## suppachipmunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood here as well. Fantastic series.


----------



## Jax (Jul 6, 2010)

Makoto0729 said:
			
		

> Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.
> 
> The series just ended two days ago in Japanese, and was subbed yesterday.



Same.


----------



## pitman (Jul 6, 2010)

in 10 mins gonna watch the last 3 episodes of Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood.


----------



## princeEyeless (Jul 12, 2010)

i finished watching durarara,school rumble,kiss x sis and b gata h kei..


----------



## Javacat (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm afraid to say that my last anime that I finished completely was probably Death Note. I've kind of not really followed anime since that finished, although I've got a ton that I still need to watch.


----------



## dougiegotnothin (Aug 1, 2010)

last japanese anime i finished was ouran high school club? luckystar? keroro gunso? gundam? (seemed to stop watching them when i got to the the last few epiosode


----------

